# Handyshops - Vorteile /Nachteile



## xXPhilippXx (23. Juli 2009)

hallo,

will mir bald das S8300 kaufen und weiss,dass es dieses bei einem Handyshop in meiner Nähe günstig gibt.

Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht, ob ich diesem vertrauen kann..

nicht dass, ich dann ein B-ware Gerät kaufe oder sowas 

Läuft Garantieabwicklung, Umtausch etc. genauso ab , wie als würde ich es beim Media kaufen 

Gibt es sonst noch irgendetwas was ich beachten sollte ?

Vorteile /Nachteile ?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2009)

selbstvertsändlich ist es genau das gleiche wie bei einem "großen" shop. du musst halt nur drauf achten, wie seriös der laden wirkt, am besten mal fragen, ob den andere leute in deiner gegend auch kennen usw.

B-ware müßte der laden dann auch kennzeichnen, so was gibt es ja auch bei mediamarkt, dass die von em handy eines da haben, das aus nem umtausch kommt und deswegen dann etwas preiswerter ist.


aber zB ein kleiner schäbiger laden in nem hinterhof in einer großstadt mit nem verkäufer mit 3tage-bart und replayjacke und offensiven anpreisungsgesprächen, der auch massenhaft gebrauchte handys verkauft (die natürlich alle vom ihrem regulären besizter an den laden verkauft wurden  ) ... also da wär ich dann nicht mehr so sicher.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (23. Juli 2009)

ok danke

naja das geschäft heißt: handy-spitz

sind scheinbar im internet nur über willhaben.at aktiv (nja wir wissen ja alle,dass es dort viele unseriöse verkäufer gibt)

wenn man auf deren hp auf das handyangebot klickt wird man auf so eine willhaben-layout seite gebracht xD

würdet ihr sagen, dass der shop seriös ist ?

Handy Spitz


----------

